# Soundtraxx decoders



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

Are the regular soundtraxx decoders any good? I usually stick with Digitrax DH123's for the simplicity and interchangability, but it looks lke the Soundtraxx basic decoders use the same 9 pin plug as the Digitrax and I have 2 more functions for the same price. Just wondering before I bought a few. Thanks guys!


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Cabledawg, I have installed a ton of decoders over the years and to be honest only a few soundtrax sound decoders...Wasn't really happy with those!
My list is something like this.
NCE, :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: High amp ratings make them really tough, and I like the design and overall prices!
Digitrax:thumbsup::thumbsup: Good all around!
TCS:thumbsup::thumbsup: excellent N scale decoder designs!
MRC:thumbsup::thumbsdown: some good some bad! Extremely high failure rate!
Lenz:thumbsdown::thumbsdown::thumbsdown: Avoid at all cost, definitely not a fan!
That is my 2 cents worth!


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

I will throw in mine,

Soundtraxx :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: I have installed a few Soundtraxx Tsunami decoders and have had no problems with them so far, I have not used the normal non sound decoders so can not comment on them.

QSI :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: I am willing to argue that I like the QSI decoders better but I have not installed a sound decoder in one of my engines yet so am only speaking from preinstalled engines which has been great in all fields.

Digitrax :thumbsup::thumbsup: The DH series decoders are great for almost every build. I have installed a lot of the DH and a few of the DZ series deocders, these I was not happy with I had a very hi failure rate on these decoders and am not trying out the new really small DN decoders that replaced the DZ and offered another output. I may have the DN and DZ backwards but it is the new smaller one that can actually be plugged in and unplugged.

NCE - I have not installed any but I believe I have an engine or two with one of these decoders and they work fine. Sean says they are really good and I am planning on installing at least one into an engine I have lying around. 

MRC - Have not used them and will not use them for sound over a QSI or Soundtraxx and have not needed to use them for any normal installs so would not be able to suggest on them.

Lenz :thumbsup::thumbsdown::thumbsdown: Made by ESU which has my favorite DCC system but the decoders that are used in Bachmann engines which are supposedly made by Lenz are a piece of junk and very, very limited. I am going to just avoid those decoders all t


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

Hey Sean, can those NCE decoders be heatshrinked? My supplier has some with the 9 pin harness, are a few bucks cheaper than the Soundtraxx but still retain the same 4 function output. But the pics show it as a bare circuit board 

And everyone hates the Bachmann decoders. I have two and the factory installed one gives me an issue or two every so often, but not enough to say its junk. The aftermarket one has worked flawless and I'd compare it to the Digitrax DH123. Its installed in my GP40 which is my main runner on the layout. I just cant unplug it from the harness and the DH123's were a few bucks cheaper. Plus Digitrax has a killer warranty on decoders and I've had to swap out a few so far (one was my fault, one had the motor function fry, one had the light function fry, and one just didnt work at all from the start).

Thanks for the inputs guys. If I can eatshrink the NCE chips (to prevent shorts) than I'll get those as they are rated a little higher in amperage but a few bucks cheaper than Soundtraxx. :thumbsup:


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Yep you can heat shrink them I do it all the time, no down falls to doing it!
I've also just used some double sided foam tape to mount them and keep them out of harms way! 
I also often cut off the excess shrink wrap on digitrax decoders just to make them fit better!


----------

